# Homestay



## Hoax

How would you translate "homestay" into Russian?
It is type of accommodation but it doesn't mean that person stay with local family, it is a kind of traditional house or hotel built with the same idea. Or sometimes even quite ordinary hotel but with traditional for the place infrastructure.

For example: This luxury homestay will appeal to upscale travellers who wish to be rewarded with a truly unforgettable experience without compromising comfort and authenticity.


----------



## Kolan

Hoax said:


> For example: This luxury homestay will appeal to upscale travellers who wish to be rewarded with a truly unforgettable experience without compromising comfort and authenticity.


По контексту подойдёт "*домашний уют*". Вся трудность - в переводе слова *stay*, для которого в русском нет эквивалента, но в данном случае его можно опустить.


----------



## PatrickK1

Are you sure it isn't "homestead"? Homestay refers to the "stay", not the actual building. An analogy to the phrase "luxury homestay" would be "luxury cruise". That's to say, you aren't directly talking about the cruise ship, but the activity. 

This is the definition from Merriam-Webster:

   Main Entry:home·stay Pronunciation:       \ˈhōm-ˌstā\     Function:_noun_ Date:1956        *:* a stay at a residence by a traveler and especially by a visiting foreign student who is hosted by a local family


----------



## Kolan

PatrickK1 said:


> Main Entry:home·stay Pronunciation: \ˈhōm-ˌstā\ Function:_noun_ Date:1956 *:* a stay at a residence by a traveler and especially by a visiting foreign student who is hosted by a local family


Here's the problem in translation: such kind of accomodation traditionally does not exist in Russia, unless it is something like постоялый двор.


----------



## Hoax

It is accommodation, it is type of hotel and it can not be translated as "домашний уют", it has to be a kind of building or accommodation name. I know that it is difficult to translate otherwise I would not ask for you recommendations here =) And this word is very very common among travelers now.

Idea of eco-friendly and responsible tourism is very popular now and different kind of hotels appear, f.e. eco-lodge, homestay, boutique... Now you will not find just "hotel" in tourism, just "hotel" is not up to date anymore, there are different types of hotels.


----------



## Kolan

Hoax said:


> It is accommodation, it is type of hotel and it can not be translated as "домашний уют", it has to be a kind of building or accommodation name.


В рассматриваемой фразе "домашний уют" как раз подходит, так как именно он привлекает "изысканных" туристов и позволяет элегантно избежать перевода загадочного stay.

Ну, или скажите "домашняя гостиница". Правда, многие B&B под неё тоже подпадают.


----------



## Hoax

Kolan said:


> В рассматриваемой фразе "домашний уют" как раз подходит, так как именно он привлекает "изысканных" туристов и позволяет элегантно избежать перевода загадочного stay.
> 
> Ну, или скажите "домашняя гостиница". Правда, многие B&B под неё тоже подпадают.


 
Это как так? Не понимаю 
Accomodation in a homestay - Размещение в домашнем уюте?
Нет, однозначно не  понимаю


----------



## Kolan

Hoax said:


> Это как так? Не понимаю
> Accomodation in a homestay - Размещение в домашнем уюте?
> Нет, однозначно не понимаю


Ну вот же ваш пример выше:

"For example: This luxury homestay will appeal to upscale travellers who wish to be rewarded with a truly unforgettable experience without compromising comfort and authenticity." = Особый шик домашнего уюта привлечёт представителей "изысканного" туризма, которые...

А что, "размещение *с *домашним уютом" - плохо? Не надо никаких "билдингов" или коммерческих названий. Человек, в конце концов, ощущает больше то, что внутри приюта, а не то, что снаружи.


----------



## Hoax

Kolan said:


> Ну вот же ваш пример выше:
> 
> "For example: This luxury homestay will appeal to upscale travellers who wish to be rewarded with a truly unforgettable experience without compromising comfort and authenticity." = Особый шик домашнего уюта привлечёт представителей "изысканного" туризма, которые...
> 
> А что, "размещение *с *домашним уютом" - плохо? Не надо никаких "билдингов" или коммерческих названий. Человек, в конце концов, ощущает больше то, что внутри приюта, а не то, что снаружи.


 
Вы не поняли, homestay - это не абстрактное понятие, а вполне конкретное, его можно заменить словом hotell, поэтмоу "домашний уют" тут никак не подходит. Предложение можно перевести, как "Этот роскошный отель наверняка понравится требовательным путешественникам..."

По моим представлениям, это, скорее проживание в семье или в квартире, но сейчас появилась тенденция называть так отели, которые представляют какието традиционные развлечения, например отель - бунгало с вполне современными условиями, а вокруг местная деревня, где человек может горшки слепить, ткань попробовать сделать, в дом местного жителя зайти и т.п.


----------



## Kolan

Hoax said:


> Вы не поняли, homestay - это не абстрактное понятие, а вполне конкретное, его можно заменить словом hotell, поэтмоу "домашний уют" тут никак не подходит. Предложение можно перевести, как "Этот роскошный отель наверняка понравится требовательным путешественникам..."


Почему вы переводите как "роскошный отель"? *Homestay* же не _роскошный_, и не _отель_. Как вы могли заметить, в AmE он коннотируется более со студентами, подселяющимися на время учёбы к семьям, предоставляющими своё жилье для совместного проживания.


----------



## Hoax

kolan said:


> Почему вы переводите как "роскошный отель"? *homestay* же не _роскошный_, и не _отель_. Как вы могли заметить, в ame он коннотируется более со студентами, подселяющимися на время учёбы к семьям, предоставляющими своё жилье для совместного проживания.


 
Смотрите пояснение выше.


----------



## Kolan

hoax said:


> Смотрите пояснение выше.


Ну какой же это _роскошный отель_? Смотрите определение, данное выше:


patrickk1 said:


> this is the definition from merriam-webster:
> 
> Main entry:home·stay pronunciation: \ˈhōm-ˌstā\ function:_noun_ date:1956 *:* a stay at a residence by a traveler and *especially* by a visiting foreign student who is *hosted by a local family*


----------



## Hoax

Kolan said:


> Ну какой же это роскошный отель?


 http://s55.radikal.ru/i149/0808/5c/736815564c54.jpg
http://s46.radikal.ru/i113/0808/d7/470c793bba1b.jpg

Чем Вам не роскош? =) Мне нравится =)
А называют себя хомстеем =)


----------



## Hoax

Еще спа и рестораны имеются, ну совсем так простенько

а вот слоганчик



> muong hum– between luxury & authenticity


Как думаете, владельцу понравился бы перевод "между деревней и общагой?"


----------



## Hoax

kolan said:


> Ну какой же это _роскошный отель_? Смотрите определение, данное выше:


 
В определении, на которое Вы ссылаетесь, упоминается местная семья, а здесь речь идет о размещении в местной деревне, но это не значит, что туристов поселят в хибарке с видом на выгребную яму.
Если все было так просто и в значение, дающемся в словаре, перевод бы был "размещение в семье", но в том-то и загвоздка, что речь идет о другом.


----------



## Kolan

Hoax said:


> В определении, на которое Вы ссылаетесь, упоминается местная семья, а здесь речь идет о размещении в местной деревне, но это не значит, что туристов поселят в хибарке с видом на выгребную яму.
> Если все было так просто и в значении, дающимся в словаре, перевод бы был "размещение в семье", но в том-то и загвоздка, что речь идет о другом.


"Проживание в семье" в контексте туризма совсем не означает вида на помойную яму, однако несёт оттенок некоего особого уюта, который не может быть, как правило, создан стандартной гостиничной обстановкой.

Конечно, рекламные тексты полны несуразиц, себя можно называть в них как угодно, выдавать желаемое за действительное, не заботясь особо о сколько-нибудь точном лексическом соответствии. Отсюда появляется и упомянутый *хомстей*.

Как я могу судить по собственному опыту "диких путешествий" по США и Канаде, в категорию "между деревней и общагой" скорее попадают так называемые *youth hostels* (некоторые гостиницы сети Hostelling International), а *homestay* гораздо ближе к *Bed & Breakfast*, устраиваемом в обычной квартире, даже городской, с хорошим видом из окна.


----------

